# What caliber would you go with?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Some Friday fun for kicks an giggles. Not going to put up a poll but here goes. If you were to shoot a caliber that would be capable of killing a deer out to 1,000 yards what would it be. The only limitation is no .50BMGs. Heck, with my eyes I probably couldn't hit my suburban at 1,000 yard much less a muley but I thought it would be cool to see the responses from everyone. I was thinking something along the lines of a 7MM Rem Mag or Rem Ultra Mag, perhaps a .300 Win Mag. All I know is that most likely whatever it is my shoulder would not agree with me shooting it. Let the fun begin!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

7mm is good. But I think I'd prefer the 152mm BL-10. Good dispersion, decent fire rate, excellent penetration, and the damage is unmatched. 

1,000 yards? No problem at all. You'll be a sniping fool with that.


Another hell-of-a gun is the 155mm AT T7. I don't have that one, but have seen first hand what it can do.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

for proper kinetic energy vs recoil (thinking of your shoulder) a heavy stocked, muzzle braked 280ai with a fast twist to stabilize something like 185s or bigger would be fun. My 280ai was carrying 1000ft-lbs of kinetic energy to 1100 yds with light loaded 175s (like 53gr of 4831). you put that closer to 59gr and a heavier bullet and i think youve got plenty enough gun for shooting that far with out the recoil that makes you not want to practice.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

6.5 x 300 WBY


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

7mm STW with the appropriate bells and whistles would be a contender for me.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

6.5 x 284 is an easy on the shoulder 1000 yard deer gun. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Easy question. 26 nosler with my 140gr Berger load will do the trick And your shoulder wouldn't care.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Anything that shoots a 160+ Grain .284 bullet at 3200 or so.------SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Something interesting that is not a reinvention of the wheel. A nice classic cartridge that was once the darling of the long range target crowd. I would pick Holland's Super 30.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As several others have said, definitely a 6.5mm. Several would fit the bill. 260, Creedmoor, 284, 47, SAUM, etc. You dont have to blow your shoulder off to blow the deer's shoulder off. My prediction is that the RUM's and Mags will begin to fade away as folks are enlightened with the knowledge that the benchrest guys have known for a long time.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

No one has said it yet? Okay fine...

Nothing smaller than a 300 RUM with a 200 grain bullet.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

.45/70, with a tang sight of course. I have a single shot 1873 Remington rolling block replica shooting 405 gr bullets that I can hit a garbage can sized target at 1,000 yards fairly regularly with a good rest and a tail wind. This load does seem to hit a wall at about 1,200 yards however. At that range, despite the barrel elevation and holdover, my bullets start walking back to me......:?


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

300 RUM with a 200 grain bullet


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

or sneak up about two thousand eight hundred and fifty feet and shoot a 350 spine carbon express blue streak shaft, 2" blazer realtree camo nock vein over over double chartreuse tiger fletched, spiral timed to match 125 gr g5 montec w/ .1 grain variation 

i could shoot at a 1000 but i try to not aim for the spine shot


----------

